# Any Evony gamers



## RANGERS (Mar 8, 2010)

been playing for months and im almost tired of it but the season was long and cold and didnt want to go out. So now tht the nice weather is coming that game might be put on hold


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes sadly I am on it


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Was on it, but tbh I prefer Ikariam - more going on.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Was on it, but tbh I prefer Ikariam - more going on.


Joined now don't quite get it


----------

